# battery and hand breaks indicator lights remaines on



## samargupta (Sep 11, 2006)

I have 1994 Altima GXE. For last three weeks there was slight humming noise coming from around the engine on belt side. Yesterday, after driving for about 20 minibus when I parked the car, I smelled like something is burning. When checked I found that it was coming from the same area as noise. Then yesterday evening I again took the car out, after about 30 minute drive I stopped at gas station for gas. Ones done with the gas I started the car. Car started OK, but battery and hand breaks indicator lights remained on. I tried all, truing off car, applying and releasing hand breaks, but both lights remain on all the time. Can some body help??? One more thing . Strangely humming noise is gone now. Now battery light is on full but hand breaks light is dim. when I apply hand breaks hand break light becomes brighter and as soon as I release hand breaks light again turns dim. But it's on all the time. battery light remains bright on all the time. Only time they turn off is when I turn off the car. What could be wrong here??


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

your alternator is shot and you need a new one.


----------



## samargupta (Sep 11, 2006)

AsleepAltima said:


> your alternator is shot and you need a new one.



Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no problemo.


----------



## vonsazkin (Oct 2, 2006)

AsleepAltima said:


> your alternator is shot and you need a new one.



Hello,

I have a 1994 Nissan Altima SE with 134,400 miles. Today, out of the blue, the brake and battery lights both went ON simultaneously while I was slowing down on the highway exit. 

The car has a new battery - put in about 2 weeks ago. 
The car has a fairly new alternator (remanufactured) from Advanced Auto Parts that was installed in Feb 2006. 
Distributor and rotor replaced by Nissan in March 2005. 
New fuel pump installed in March 2005.
It has new front CV shafts (remanufactured), that were installed in August 2006.

The gas gauge works fine.

I had recently taken it to Tires Plus for wheel alignment and oil change. They recommended me to change the brake pads and brake rotors, saying it was quite urgent. I did not do so as the car was braking quite alright, and well, I was short of $. 

I have read the forums and some people have said it is a bad alternator that causes this and some say it is the low level of brake fluid and the need to replace the brake pads that causes this issue. 

Are both possible? I do plan on replacing my brake pads this week (if I get the time). But I can't imagine the alternator going bad so soon, unless it was a faulty remanufactured item. In that case, I might get a free replacement from Advanced Auto Parts. 

After the alternator replacement, I have driven the car from Austin, TX to Kansas City, MO and from Kansas City, MO to Chicago, IL and back to KC, MO. 

Please advise on what the cause could be! Thanks in advance.

von Sazkin


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

how much fluid is in the master cylinder reservoir? if you havent topped it off in a while and your brakes are almost worn out, the fluid level will be very low and that will make the light come on.


----------



## vonsazkin (Oct 2, 2006)

AsleepAltima said:


> how much fluid is in the master cylinder reservoir? if you havent topped it off in a while and your brakes are almost worn out, the fluid level will be very low and that will make the light come on.


Hello,

I got the alternator replaced today and the lights don't turn on any more. Advanced Auto Parts refunded the cost of the defective alternator. I didn't check the brake fluid, but the brake pads (and rotors, if needed) will be replaced next week. 

There is also a squeaking sound that seems to be coming from somewhere at the back of the car, when it is in idle or when it goes over rough roads. Perhaps something's gotten loose and hopefully the source gets located and fixed. It is rather annoying. The car goes on sale early next year.

Thanks for the suggestion.

von Sazkin


----------

